# Electric Conversion



## Malcolm Nicholson (1 May 2019)

Considering an electric conversion on a refurbished Dawes Super Galaxy 
Anybody done one? Got any advice. 
Front or rear wheel motor?
Tia


----------



## roadrash (1 May 2019)

@keithmac @raleighnut @jowwy may have some words of wisdom


----------



## raleighnut (1 May 2019)

I used a Cyclotricity 250w front kit but the regulations have changed, you can plug the 'pedal assistance' and 'power level' into mine but now you 'must' fit those parts to be legal whereas I just use a thumb throttle on both my Trike and Maz's Dawes cos they were built up before the changes. It's still a good kit though.

What size wheels has the Super Galaxy got, if it's 700c you'll be OK but they don't do a 27" version.

Oh and I'd get the biggest battery you can fit, probably a 'Rack Mount' one, both of ours have these and they're a 'double decker' rack so the battery fits into a slot and the top is flat to take panniers etc.


----------



## keithmac (1 May 2019)

I did a mid drive conversion on my MTB hybrid (a TSDZ2).

I have a GTECH with rear hub motor as well as my daily commuter.

As raleighnut says, you need to work out what battery capacity you need, normally more is better but you have to work the weights out as well.

I have a 36v 15ah frame mounted battery on the TSDZ2 bike and a 36v 5ah battery on the GTECH.


----------



## Malcolm Nicholson (1 May 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I used a Cyclotricity 250w front kit but the regulations have changed, you can plug the 'pedal assistance' and 'power level' into mine but now you 'must' fit those parts to be legal whereas I just use a thumb throttle on both my Trike and Maz's Dawes cos they were built up before the changes. It's still a good kit though.
> 
> What size wheels has the Super Galaxy got, if it's 700c you'll be OK but they don't do a 27" version.
> 
> Oh and I'd get the biggest battery you can fit, probably a 'Rack Mount' one, both of ours have these and they're a 'double decker' rack so the battery fits into a slot and the top is flat to take panniers etc.


Its 700c wheels. Thinking of 17Ah frame mounted battery
Had no success getting any response from Cyclotricity either by phone or email. Distinctly unimpressed by them
Undecided though about front or rear wheel motor


----------



## raleighnut (1 May 2019)

Malcolm Nicholson said:


> Its 700c wheels. Thinking of 17Ah frame mounted battery
> Had no success getting any response from Cyclotricity either by phone or email. Distinctly unimpressed by them
> Undecided though about front or rear wheel motor


I just looked and they may be no longer trading, TBH I got the 1st kit direct and wasn't that impressed by em so bought the 2nd from a shop that stocked the kit.

Having said that the kit itself has been faultless for 5yrs now so no complaints about quality.


----------

